# Is there money to be made in horse transport?



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

It depends on your area, where I am I would say definitely yes. Insurance is very reasonable, and there is a HUGE horsey population. But you go somewhere with fewer horses, and less knowledgeable insurance agencies then no, not really.

Where exactly are you looking to start a business?


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

In certain areas, yes. I just paid a hauler to transport to and from the equine hospital about an hour away. It was 180 one way. I probably could of shopped around for a better deal, but the guy was very reliable, ready at the drop of a dime, and drove very cautiously-something I was searching for with an injured horse!


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

I am in oklahoma. I'm in a group on Facebook that actually has frequent customers in the OK and surrounding states area. I don't think I'd get much business short distance, but across states and surrounding states look promising. I haven't even gone so far as to look up interest rates. I might have some connections in that area actually that could help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

IMO, for someone who likes driving and has an interest in travelling to different parts of the states (or, in my case, provinces) it's a perfect job, so long as you have the skills to build a good client base. My dad has expressed interest in it, he's a prof. driver already, but in my opinion he lacks the horsey skills needed in case of emergency.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I know a man that hauls horses and cattle professionally. He usually only works in the state. He also does other things such as repair fences and help catch wild cows. He makes some money at it, but I don't see a lot of signs of him getting rich.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You have to have great people skills and better horse skills, and the patience of a saint. I would think it could be a tough business to be in, but people are always looking to move horses, so if you are good at what you do, the work will come to you.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

If you already own a suitable Truck and Trailer, there is money to be made, not sure if it would be a lot or a little.

To go out and purchase a Truck and a Trailer for the purpose of Transporting Animals would be a very risky venture, IMO

Having friends in the Transportation Industry in general in today's economy, the key is to have Lots of Contacts in the type of Transportation business you are interested in.

Proper Insurance, Equipment and References are a Huge Prerequisite, yes I know it is hard to get references when starting a business, thus the Contacts, Friends and others that can vouch for you till you get a few Clients under your belt will help greatly.

Maybe contacts some Vets, Farriers and Neighbors to help spread the word and get a few Clients, then your Job of acquiring new people who do not know you to haul for will be easier because you will have references.

Good Luck with your venture :wink:


.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm going to have to do some more research! I'm not expecting to get rich, just as long as I can make enough to be comfortable or make as much as I make now. 

I have a truck, so a trailer is all I'd need to buy/finance. That's not too risky as I have a horse and could use one anyway!

The risky part is in order to make enough money I'd probably have to quit my current job.. And just hope I can get a good enough start to cover my bills. But I guess what I don't cover my boyfriend can pick up  hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

In this economy, I would hesitate to quit a paying job. You could try to haul horses on your off days and see if you got a lot of business.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

It really depends. For short distance you might make money, but long distance it will be harder to compete with the larger companies. There are many companies who take multiple horses on popular routes, and that really makes it a lot cheaper. I know when traveling any kind of real distance I'll just book my horse on a truck rather than get a trailer, it's just easier on the horse and they're set up for it. 

You don't only have to cover your fuel costs, but upkeep as well as your time. 

I'd try to keep your job and just do it on weekends. If you are only doing short distance then it will be mainly private owners going to comps etc which you can do on weekends. Build a client base before expanding.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

That's a good idea, thanks for the ideas. Like I said I have more research to do but starting locally would definitely get me a taste of what to expect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

I beleive you missed filing all the paperwork with the USDOT, FMCSA and various states; if you are doing it for money. SOme of the filings are MCS-150, OP-1, UCR, BOC3, MCX-90, and then you need maintenance files on equipment, drivers files, log books, -- oh & at least $750,000 liability insurance plus you amy want insurance in case the horse gets hurt while in your care.

I know there are people doing it illegally but they get caught all the time and it is costly. 46 yrs of transportation law experience.


----------

